
HAMR-JR microrobot demonstrates dexterity - op03
https://www.theengineer.co.uk/hamr-jr-microrobot-harvard/
======
pontifier
I've wanted to get into using these piezoelectric actuators for small robots,
but it's difficult to get specs on them, and buy them in small quantities.
They seem like almost the perfect actuator though. They have small size, high
force, high precision and repeatability, and great speed.

Last I checked, the control systems and availability were the main problems,
and you couldn't get one for less than a few hundred dollars. I'm not sure
why.

------
oh_sigh
Drop the ro. Microbot. It's simpler.

